# Yahoo ! Tax stamp got here !



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Dealer called got my stamp back today ,going out this weekend to re check zero on the .308 !

11 months to the day from when I sent in the forums 

ACC cyclone 7.62 

Now it time to be quiet !  


Transplanted from the North


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Cool. There is a strange side effect I've found from shooting with suppressors, sore face muscles...from grinning like a kid a Christmas. Expect some POI shift but it shouldn't be much. Note it and make a cheat sheet/dope chart for with and without can, then make one for subs and supers. That way you have a quick reference for how much you need to adjust your scope for a given range. Now the real fun begins... :biggrin:


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

And another junkie is born  Welcome new a new world of shooting!


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats! I'm still waiting on mine


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Mines gotta be here soon, check was cashed April 10....can't wait!


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Congrats on yours!

Just hitting the 6 month mark on mine...sounds like I still have a lot of time to wait. Maybe by the 2014 deer season...


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats! Call them and ask them if they have seen mine! Funny thing is the can will be here before the Larue OBR will!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Got out today to shoot suppressed ! Sounds like a 22 cal it changed POI .5 at 100 yard , I am liking it ! 


Transplanted from the north ðŸ˜€


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Pic*

Picture


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

Nice,

Did it reduce the recoil any noticeable amount?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Yes Recoil seamed a lot less . I was watching hits at 400 and 600 yards , before during recoil I would lose sight picture of target .


Transplanted from the North


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

999 said:


> Nice,
> 
> Did it reduce the recoil any noticeable amount?


Shooting through a can reduces recoil by a significant amount. I usually joke that they cut half the recoil and all the noise. Even shooting supers, it is hearing safe.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

artys only said:


> Yes Recoil seamed a lot less . I was watching hits at 400 and 600 yards , before during recoil I would lose sight picture of target .
> 
> Transplanted from the North


Recoil reduction is due to the can? or is it due to the use of low velocity subsonic ammo?


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Already planning on your next one?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I was shooting my regular hunting and shooting loads 42.7 grain of varget and a 175 Berger VLD . I think my can is 18 oz so it adds a little weight, but recoil is significantly less ! I was not expecting it to be ! 


Transplanted from the North


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

mas360 said:


> Recoil reduction is due to the can? or is it due to the use of low velocity subsonic ammo?


Recoil reduction is caused by the can, one of the many perks of shooting suppressed. I can now watch my impact, with supersonic match bullets through my scope on a .308. I can't do that without the can.


----------



## SWC (Jun 20, 2009)

artys only said:


> Picture


What Zeiss are you running there? I just picked up sendero 7mag looking for optics I really love my conquest and too poor to put uso or nf on my hunting rifle........


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

It's a 5x25-50 HD with target turrets very good scope for the money ! Paid $1000 for it .



Transplanted from the North


----------

